# My new haul



## Smashmasta (Oct 24, 2016)

My new haul. Fresh outta the box (I haven't used them yet)

From left to right: Iyoto, Numata, Aizu, Izumi, Tsushima


FullSizeRender (2) by Evan Atwell, on Flickr

The izumi is HUGE 240x100x90. 


IMG_1297 by Evan Atwell, on Flickr

Here's some kanji on a note I can't read:


IMG_1298 by Evan Atwell, on Flickr

Some water


IMG_1300 by Evan Atwell, on Flickr

I can't find ANY info on the Izumi other than what the translator at Morihei said - "Izumi stone had been mined at Ooizumi village, Iwase, Ibarki prefecture. it was closed at around 30 years ago. Back to long time ago, that stone was popular as a middle stone (which was finishing stone for normal kitchen knife) for a kitchen knifes at around Tokyo. Rare vintage stone which you can't get from mountain anymore."

If anyone has any info on it, please let me know.
I'll give an update after I seal them and find some time. Thanks.


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice stones! What is the Iyoto like?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 25, 2016)

I was very intersted in that Izumi and would love to hear your thoughts on the others too. I have that Numata's brother stone (no. 44) and it's a good stone.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?t=27403

Welcome to Team Midgrit


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 25, 2016)

I was about to buy that aizu when I popped in recently.. any chance for a feedback on the Izumi. Going to morihei to put up some stuff up on Thursday so I may possibly pick up one if it's good


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 25, 2016)

Haha, I was telling my wife how much I love the term, 'Team Midgrit'. Workhorses all the way!


----------



## DanHumphrey (Oct 25, 2016)

Where do y'all pick these things up?


----------



## panda (Oct 25, 2016)

Curious about the Iyo (looks like binsui) and izumi (looks like muddy aoto)


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 25, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Where do y'all pick these things up?



Morihei.



> Curious about the Iyo (looks like binsui) and izumi (looks like muddy aoto)



In the midst of sealing them, so haven't used them. But the iyoto, while coarse, feels different than my binsui. This is what Maxim says about the Iyoto: 
Bit faster then Binsui more like Aizu just bit softer, it making very uniform finish. But still on the harder side Coarse stone.

Will report back once sealed.


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 25, 2016)

Also, anyone got any insight on what the kanji says?


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 25, 2016)

Get sharpening and let us know


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 25, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> Get sharpening and let us know



I'm working on it, haha. Tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 26, 2016)

Wednesday please.. I'm going to see him tomorrow


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 26, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> Wednesday please.. I'm going to see him tomorrow



Check back here before you go. I'm putting the last coat on now. I'll do some sharpening and pics tonight.


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 26, 2016)

Probably have to make a judgement call then.. heading to see him at midday which is 5 hours away


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 26, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> Probably have to make a judgement call then.. heading to see him at midday which is 5 hours away



Will be dry in an hour.

From what I can tell, as you probably know, it's rare, HUGE, and 'relatively' cheap. I got mine for around $175. Not that I got any money to burn, but it's a hard value to pass up for something that hasn't been mentioned on the forum. Sorry I can't speak of performance. It feels soft, but fine. Probably going to be really thirsty and muddy. I will sharpen as soon as it's dry.


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 26, 2016)

Fine and soft can be a lovely combination


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 26, 2016)

Wet - it's a thirsty bugger






Zakuri 180 blue 1 - 1 minute





Scratch pattern is decently fine. You can't see very well, but there was some scratching on the cladding only after a few seconds. 





Mud after dropping the bevel for 1 minute




I went fast and with little care to get these out in time for ynot1985.
Removed patina crazy fast on a ohishi super blue petty.
Had trouble raising a burr, but only after a minute on each side provided for a very refined and toothy edge. Handles paper no problem and shaves hair, but grabs too much at paper towel for a clean cut.
It's soft and hard at the same time. Did a light test gouge and the edge grab but didn't remove very much. 
I'd get one if you pass it. Relatively cheap, seems like it has a story to tell, and it's so friggin big. Going to last for years and years. 
I'll provide more info in the short future. Dinner time.


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 26, 2016)

It sounds very much like a monzento that I have soft but fine-ish


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks smash.. I need to check how much this bugger weighs first .. it looks heavy


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 26, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> Thanks smash.. I need to check how much this bugger weighs first .. it looks heavy



I got you, ynot. I don't have a scale, but I'd wager it weighs at least 12 pounds, maybe 15. It's not joke stone.


----------



## ynot1985 (Oct 27, 2016)

15 pounds!! Nope, no way I'm taking that home then


----------

